# sufix 832 braid



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

anybody use it? thoughts/feelings/opinions? im gonna respool with a braided line and it popped up as a new product.


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

I just picked up another 50# spool last nite @ Dunhams. It seems to hold well using planers for backeretc. on boards so I'll trust my 300+ Coppers for It. Very impressed with the small Dia. (50# = .014 Dia) also I hope it don't lose its dark green color like power-pro does. I was happy with the regular suffix 40# braid last yr. on one of my 4 braid diver set-ups and it didn't slip using slide divers but the 832 braid claims to be slippery so well see.
SM


----------



## WallyKiller (Aug 30, 2010)

steelheadmaniac said:


> I just picked up another 50# spool last nite @ Dunhams. It seems to hold well using planers for backeretc. on boards so I'll trust my 300+ Coppers for It. Very impressed with the small Dia. (50# = .014 Dia) also I hope it don't lose its dark green color like power-pro does. I was happy with the regular suffix 40# braid last yr. on one of my 4 braid diver set-ups and it didn't slip using slide divers but the 832 braid claims to be slippery so well see.
> SM



I have 20lb on my jiggin set up. Its the first time I have ever use braid so I can't compare it to anything. I can say this, the color is "bleeding" off the line.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

GORE fiber a.k.a. PTFE is indeed slippery.
I am looking forward to trying it - it's supposed to cast 10% further than non- Gore braids.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a spool late last year I think, I really like it. Not as abrasive resitant as power pro, but much smoother and better casting.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I got a spool late last year I think, I really like it. Not as abrasive resitant as power pro, but much smoother and better casting.


What LB test are you using, MST?


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Just spooled the 50# on my carp/cat rod and after 1 trip seems to cast at least as well as Power Pro. My only complaint is that it seems to dig into the spool more than Power Pro and I had some casts cut short by that. Overall I am happy so far.


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

I put in on all my ice rods for Walleye fishing on the bay and had great success with.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I have the bright green on my float rod. I like it a lot.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a good line, just not worth the money...

It doesn't hold its color like it claims...

It's less abrasion resistant than Power Pro...

It is thicker for the same pound test rating than Power Pro...

Digs into the spool really bad and sticks as it comes off the spool (to an extent all braid does this)...

Retains just as much water as power pro unlike it claims...

Like I said, it's not junk, I really like the way it knots, just more expensive than power pro and not as good in some ways...


----------



## tkelly559 (Jun 6, 2010)

I will vouch for the farther casting with it, it is very smooth so far. Not as much color loss as the regular suffix or power pro.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I picked up a spool of 20 lb. last Wednesday, along with some Sufix Fuse in Neon Fire (8Lb) for $6 a spool.....
I need to re-spool a few reels, so I figured I'd give it a sh0T...
:evilsmile


----------

